# The Granddady of all Go Dawg Threads #31 Taking us to KO



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

It's time for an SEC and National championship this year, boys. We've waited long enough! Let's go!

 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Horns

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy birthday kydawg


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting another good one. Today it is 4* LB Jacob Tannor. Tannor is 6'3" and 225 lbs out of Miller Grove. The Barn was making a nig push to sign him.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs getting another blue chip recruit!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go my Dawgs down in the State.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS whipping that butt!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Valdosta.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs in lalaland


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, starting to get a hint of Football in the air.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Things going awful slow in here. Where has Rip been. I want him to take me catfishing, so I can try out my new stink bait.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Things going awful slow in here. Where has Rip been. I want him to take me catfishing, so I can try out my new stink bait.



sounds like slayer sent a slice of that vol he has rotting in the woods.   catfish hate vols too.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs winning it all this year!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for KO.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

35 days til KO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We need to knock this one out. The next one is gonna be a partay. A birthday thread if you will. The thread will be 4 years old. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## brownceluse

Happy early Birthday to the Go Dawgs thread! Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!! Counting the days down myself!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Just checking in on the bama dui reports. Prayers for the officer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you read back a few post. I was talking about you Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs making short work of this one.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Douglasville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Cant wait to see some of the new players.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to get to the Partay thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go  Charlie Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Rip Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs catching catfish be accident on bass lures. Stink bait is for alabama rivers


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good monday morning, Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My 8yo Grandson just asked me if I knew that UGA got the #1 running back in the country.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs carrying a family tradition into its fifth generation.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs taking the Grandson fishing today. We caught 2 coca cola bottles full and a bunch of little ones.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!



go dogs winning it all. - Slayer and Elfiiiiii


----------



## John Cooper

Go calibama closet Dawgs digging up Vol bones..........


----------



## Matthew6

daily dogsux


----------



## Matthew6

go slayerdog pointing out vol hypocrisy


----------



## KyDawg

Good to see you 6. I had to come in here to hide from that outbreak of Vol post.


----------



## KyDawg

It's crazy out there I tell you.


----------



## KyDawg

I think Slayer could possibly be behind this.


----------



## KyDawg

For those of you that didn't know, Slayer hates the VOls almost as much as I do.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> For those of you that didn't know, Slayer hates the VOls almost as much as I do.



He just does a little bit better job of communicating it than you. Want me to show you how to do a meme? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> He just does a little bit better job of communicating it than you. Want me to show you how to do a meme?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yes, as long as it does not get me banded.


----------



## John Cooper

Bo$$ Charlie can't be banded can he?????

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Bo$$ Charlie can't be banded can he?????
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Elfiii has a huge banning button. He can ban you retroactively.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting banded!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey dhd, Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Thursday morning, GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go bulldogs hating pit bulls.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

John Cooper said:


> Bo$$ Charlie can't be banded can he?????
> 
> Go Dawgs!



No, he can't. He's a Superlative Dawg.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I feel a pay cut coming.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

go you crazy dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Camilla.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Friday morning, GOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

28 days to KO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

ddgarcia said:


> 28 days to KO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Woooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and 35 days til the mutz are 1-1.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Auburn sux.


----------



## KyDawg

Florida smells bad.


----------



## KyDawg

Tennesse would make either one of the other places look like paradise.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Guess I am gonna go down to Atlanta and get Rip to posting again.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting nervous as KO approaches. Love Dem Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!



go dogs going to food plots after nd game.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready to see some Dawgs, strap on them helments, and go after somebody.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

#32 gonna be a great thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, the sooner we get there the better.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pavo.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs counting the days.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

New Vol talking point, " We like being under the radar".


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

How do get above the Radar in Knoxville.


----------



## KyDawg

Hard to get high enough to get above the smell of that place.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the best state in south!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> New Vol talking point, " We like being under the radar".





KyDawg said:


> How do get above the Radar in Knoxville.





KyDawg said:


> Hard to get high enough to get above the smell of that place.



Go Dawgs hatin' on the Volsux!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Getting close, my brothers!   

GO BULLDOGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs counting down the last 23 days!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS!


----------



## GA native

Sic em Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Brown is a DGD.


----------



## ddgarcia

21 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! They got to work on conditioning.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs ramping up for yet another Natl Championship


----------



## Silver Britches

I hope Florida has enough players to field this year. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs ramping up for yet another Natl Championship



this^^^^^^^^.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good to hear from you Rip. I still want to go fishing with you and try out some of my new Catfish stink bait.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Met dd Garcia tonight and he is a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

All right, get the picture now. Dawgs in their red tops and silver britches with red helmets. App State wearing all black with black helmets. Crowd of about 95 thousand, and man, are they making some noise. They've been like this for several hours. Man, is it loud in here. 







GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we need to be ready for this bunch and not them sneak up on us. We need to put them away early, but I do not think that will happen. UGA has found ways to keep inferior teams in the game way to long for the last couple of years.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting commit from Elijah Moore.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, we need to be ready for this bunch and not them sneak up on us. We need to put them away early, but I do not think that will happen. UGA has found ways to keep inferior teams in the game way to long for the last couple of years.



I agree. But how many openers at home can you remember us having at night? I think we will be tested, and may even get our tails beat. I truly believe we're going to have a fight on our hands with this bunch. If we win, that opening night home crowd just may be the difference in this one. No way we win big.

I am hoping our crowd will be rocking in Sanford come opening night!

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## riprap

Lets go kydawg. I got a tarp ready to put your stink bait on. Go Dawgs catching trash fish.


----------



## KyDawg

Why I got to put my bait on a tarp?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Matthew6

go spitandstick and goldigger on probation pick up trash on the fla interstate this weekend v


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



Look what the Gator drug in..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs loading the wagon.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! 

Happy Friday Fellas!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

14 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs making 6 nervous with all the recruits we are getting.


----------



## Matthew6

go mid tier dogs.


----------



## Matthew6

daily spotandstalksux


----------



## KyDawg

We snatched one away from the Bamers. Kearis Jackson out of Peach County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

KyDawg said:


> We snatched one away from the Bamers. Kearis Jackson out of Peach County.



We finally got the recruiting train fired up...Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like we could be headed for the top receiver class for 2018


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, as the hits keep on coming.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. We need rain Monday


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

13 days to kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

ddgarcia said:


> 20 days til 1-1
> 
> Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fify


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. We need rain Monday



The Adairville city Council has already decided if it rains here Monday, the are going to put the eclipse off till Tuesday.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs watching the Eclipse in KY. 

I plan on missing it.   Hopefully I-24 will be back to normal when I go to work 
Tomorrow. ...


----------



## ddgarcia

12 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

11 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting top notch talent.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Boys, I sure hope we can at least become bowl eligible again this year. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

10 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!

Single digits after this!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs planning their escape to work on food plots in 17 days.


----------



## KyDawg

Escape Californina 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go bama trolls begging for attention.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs thread begging for godogs after week 2.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs lol at bandwagon fans.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go 9-4 dogs


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> go 9-4 dogs



If they lose 4 of these games, Smart needs to be on the hot seat.

App State Sorry

Notre Dame average at best 

Samford	sorry

MS State average

Tennessee above average at best

Vanderbilt sorry

Missouri sorry

Florida average with no qb and a defense taking a step back

South Carolina average at best

Auburn expected to be really good,
 so probably sorry

Kentucky sorry

Georgia Tech expected to be sorry,
 so probably pretty good


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

8 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on football Firday in Georgia. My CC packers are playing a team from California tonight.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

7 days to Kiockoff BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs 7 days out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

6 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Sunday go to meetin' Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go you Hairy DAWGS you!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dogs down in the State.


----------



## brownceluse

All the brothers in the house say Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Bammers be careful with guns


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily spotandstalkgoldrangernolevolsux


----------



## ddgarcia

5 days to Kickoff BABY!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs hiding in official threads.


----------



## ddgarcia

4 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs running oft to the food plots week 3.



fify.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Winder.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs from Thomson!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gibson!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

3 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

How Bout Them Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go Dogs from Corolla NC


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs from Edisto Island!


----------



## KyDawg

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs from Edisto Island!



Just had to rub it in dinja.


----------



## KyDawg

I am not on a beach. Go dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie

KyDawg said:


> I am not on a beach. Go dawgs!



Here we go 1 & O. 
Who we playing.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs better be ready to go Saturday, boys. I'm telling you!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Noles win it all


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles win it all



gonna be a closer game than folks think. i see it going either way.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs


----------



## ddgarcia

2 days to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Go you hairy Dogs from the OBX.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS from the couch!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs fixing to spread lime and fertilizer on the food plots.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs watching the remnants of Harvey give us an old fashioned trash floater.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs buying seed and fertilizer tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixing to spread lime and fertilizer on the food plots.



dont you do that after week 2


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

35hrs 15min to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixing to spread lime and fertilizer on the food plots.





riprap said:


> Go Dawgs buying seed and fertilizer tomorrow.



Go Dawgs who planted last weekend!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs hoping it's dry enough to plow tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a HS Football Friday in Georgia. I will be watching the Tucker vs Colquitt County game on the TV.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs gonna win tomorrow night.


----------



## KyDawg

Dang S&S in here, Guess produce must be done for the year in south Georgia. I don't think he messes with collard greens. He has his limits.


----------



## ddgarcia

Less than 24 hrs to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Game Day Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs starting the title run today.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!! Game day boys!! My rig will be heading to Athens shortly!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

10 hours to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

dawgs on the verge of greatness. go dogs winning it all.


----------



## Matthew6

gameday spotandstalkgoldrangerffsux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

7hrs 15min to Kickoff!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Just win, baby! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog

Looking good so far, Fromm is clearly more poised and accurate with a much quicker release than Eason. Hope Eason is ok.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not letting Ap State take us to OT.


----------



## Matthew6

congrats dogs on the win.


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks 6.


----------



## brownceluse

Great day in Athens today! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Great day in Athens today! Go Dawgs!



Yes sir! Go Dawgs wishing people would shut up!


----------



## nickel back

We played appy state, just keeping it real.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go dawgs!
Fromm gotta grow up fast but like his chances.
He da man in practice this week.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

1-0 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> We played appy state, just keeping it real.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



got my bloodbath prediction right too thug.   1-0.


----------



## ddgarcia

Off to a good start. Hate it for Eason. Hope he comes out ok

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Texas started my downfall in the picks.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Looking forward to Saturday night. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lagrangedave

Go dawgs.......................


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs. hope eason recovers soon.


----------



## Matthew6

lagrangedave said:


> Go dawgs.......................



nice avatar dave


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I sure hope that massive storm stays away from us!   That thing is a monster, boys! Good time to be stocking up on water, bullets, batteries, and anything else you may need. 

Best of luck to all, and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs prepping


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs prepping



Yes, sir! Never too early to start.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs worried about the Goiter Dame game.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go Dawgs .... laying the smack down in South Bend!


----------



## Matthew6

late night go dogs winning it all.


----------



## ddgarcia

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in Indy!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24

Go dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs planting food plots tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs planting food plots tomorrow.



go old dogs in foodplots.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> go old dogs in foodplots.



At least I got 'em. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> At least I got 'em.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Matty has tofu food plots in California. ........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs loading the truck and heading to hunt camp!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS heading down to hunting camp. Have a good weekend fellas!


----------



## KyDawg

You Dawgs are gonna get soaked in the next few days. Stay safe and keep your powder dry.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs facing rough weather.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go dawgs #481!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Georgia on a HS football Friday night. Colquitt Co. vs Roswell on my computer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Let's hunker down tonight boys and play some football! !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. The West letting the SEC down already. Auburn and Arkansas both lost.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go elderly dogs saved from the food plots for another week.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. The West letting the SEC down already. Auburn and Arkansas both lost.



roll tide. thwtsec.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

good win mutzzzz


----------



## brownceluse

Another Go Dawgs for the D!!


----------



## KyDawg

Yes sir that was a nice win last night. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> go elderly dogs saved from the food plots for another week.



Go Dawgs who got their food plots in and were home in time to see the Dawgs beat Goiter Dame.

By the way,

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Slung out the final six bags of seed and got home in time to hit shower and sit down at kickoff.
Great day!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Keep your Powder dry Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!...and bama fans obsessed with UGA!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Tide thug in here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for the bammers favorite dawg bobo. They always praised his offense on here so I guess they must be worried this week.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in chamblee


----------



## Matthew6

go dogsux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace

Go dawgs sic em


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs waiting to see if we improved any after last week.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs waiting to see if we improved any after last week.



dogs win this week


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Feels good to be 2-0! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We need a new ringer to jump start this thread. Preferably from South Georgia, or West Virginia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs with their priorities straight.


----------



## Matthew6

you need to shoot that buck at 11 oclock


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs with their priorities straight.



Looks like too many limbs and bushes in the way to be a good bow hunting spot.  

GO DAWGS SHOOTIN' THROUGH BUSHES!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go Dawgs!!
Best time of the year people.
Soak it in!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like too many limbs and bushes in the way to be a good bow hunting spot.
> 
> GO DAWGS SHOOTIN' THROUGH BUSHES!



Go Dawgs who can thread the needle.


----------



## MudDucker

GO DAWGS, whip Miss State!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Falcons GO


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles Go



go noles.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs nervous about the Miss St game. Heck, I was nervous about the Mercer game.


----------



## ddgarcia

3-0 Wooooooooooooooooo

Soon to be 4-0 Wooooooooooooooooo

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs feeling the pucker factor this week worse than the ND game.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Hunker it down one more time...


----------



## KyDawg

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs nervous about the Miss St game. Heck, I was nervous about the Samford game.



Fixed, it I don't know why I had Mercer on my mind?


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs, win or lose!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go DAWGS! 
Tell Miss. State to leave the cow bells at home PLEASE!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. daily dogsux.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs losing saturday.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs running off to food plots sunday.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols and Miss State suck!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs afraid and scared.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs because it's too hot to hunt.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Gooooo DAWGS!  Sic Em!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Enigma.


----------



## KyDawg

Not ready for Saturday, this game scares me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Friends it's time once again to let the big DAWG eat.


GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs hoping we can eek out a win.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Dawgs win, that is all..


----------



## Silver Britches

Our crowd needs to be loud and crazy tomorrow night! You CAN make a difference! Let's go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs win it all;that is all..



fify thug


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia. One of the oldest series resume tonight when the Colquitt County Packers face the Wildcats from Valdosta. Sure wish I was in South Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

When I was growing up, the Moultrie vs Valdosta game was the highlight of the year. Unfortunately, Valdosta won most of the time.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia

Woooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's Saturday in Athens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mark-7mag

This made me lol . Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

bama 59 vandy 0. 1 quarter left.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Man the boys played lights out tonight! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

vandy had 3 first downs in the game. never got past their own 44. bama had almost 700 offense; most on the ground. vandy had 87 yards total offense. bama has transcended the sec. roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win but it's back to chopping wood, Go Hairy Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I believe that is the best all around effort, I have seen UGA put out in several years.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Late Sunday night Go Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

They looked good!
To be honest i sure bought into the Miss. State hype after they destroyed LSU. On paper, both offenses and defenses looked about equal but figured a veteran QB in Fitzpatrick vs. a freshman would be the difference. Instead, the Dawgs took that issue out of the equation by having their best performance in years. Stone solid in every area of the game.
Feels good to totally dominate somebody for a change, doesn't it?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Yes it does RHB! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go Dawgs, doing their business in Knoxville!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Bamer it will feel even better, if they can do it a few more time.


----------



## KyDawg

I believe Kirby learned a lot at Bama. He has got that defense playing the best I have seen them play in years.


----------



## KyDawg

All I ask for this year was progress. So far they have not disappointed me.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> They looked good!
> To be honest i sure bought into the Miss. State hype after they destroyed LSU. On paper, both offenses and defenses looked about equal but figured a veteran QB in Fitzpatrick vs. a freshman would be the difference. Instead, the Dawgs took that issue out of the equation by having their best performance in years. Stone solid in every area of the game.
> Feels good to totally dominate somebody for a change, doesn't it?



Yes sir. Hopefully it rolls over to this Saturday.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! When we hit them they go down. Love it. Keep cmr's qb on the bench. Don't need to blame him anymore.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I refuse to get my hopes up. Quit doing that a coupla years back.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs praying for a win saturday


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> I refuse to get my hopes up. Quit doing that a coupla years back.



Same here. I'm going to wait until the clock says 00:00 at the GT game before I crow.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS turning Rocky Top into a blues song!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Same here. I'm going to wait until the clock says 00:00 at the GT game before I crow.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



and cry when it says 0000 after the seccg. roll tide owning the dogs and the sec.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> and cry when it says 0000 after the seccg. roll tide owning the dogs and the sec.



Would that be the same kind of tears you shed when the clock said 0000 after Clemson owned Bama in the National Championship?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> and cry when it says 0000 after the seccg. roll tide owning the dogs and the sec.



First we have to make it to the SECCG. If we do we'll deal with it when we get there.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Take it one game at a time and see where we go...... just win !


----------



## Matthew6

go wannabee dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, winning in Knoxville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday fellas.. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

GO!!!!DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, getting out of Nashville without any knee injuries.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO GEORGIA BULLDOGS!
BEAT TENNESSEE!


----------



## KyDawg

I don't go to Knoxville Silver. I may got through there but I don't stop. Try to at least get to Newport. All they have is good moonshine.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs overlooking a food plot on my power line!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs overlooking another food plot not on a power line.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO GEORGIA BULLDOGS!
BEAT TENNESSEE!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs emptying Vol stadium by the 3rd Qtr.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Not sure how to act.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Go dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

We got to get ready for Vandy, they played Florida tuff today. For a while.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If my shoulder heals up some, I will be sitting in Nashville next Saturday. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Way to...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog

Ol' Larry is smiling this evening.


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> Ol' Larry is smiling this evening.



Yes he is.


----------



## John Cooper

Man o man. Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

UT is a bad team, and they almost beat UF.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Not sure how to act.



keep chopping wood.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs replaying "WE CRUSHED THEIR FACE" all night!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, planning on going to the Vandy game, if things work out.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, playing a complete game.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Getting ready to travel to Nashville next weekend for the game!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dogs finally playing ball and this thread has stalled......Come on Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

S&S, I got no joy out of FSU losing. Prolly seen them as many times as I have Georgia, in a stadium. I just hope, the collard crop is good this year, and you have a prosperous fall.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles shooting for a $400 crop production bonus!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!!!!!!

Parrish was bringing the heat yesterday, looked good back in the lineup


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I sat it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 5-0 feels good, boys! Hoping we can keep on winning! 





GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. I hope to see Eason at vandy...late 3rd quarter for mop up.


----------



## Matthew6

eason should transfer to fsu.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Eason aint going far from Ga. He could be playing at any time if something happens to Fromm. I do think Fromm has a better feel for the college game. Eason will prolly play long after Fromm's college career is over.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Douglasville, home of Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip likes to eat at Dreamland BBQ.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Warner Robbins.


----------



## KyDawg

I think we might have made the right hire this time. We all knew he could recruit, but so far this year, he has proved that he can coach a little too.


----------



## KyDawg

His coaching and recruiting could prove to be bad thing, for other teams in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs still laughing at Vols..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Our cheerleaders don't take a knee for the national anthem. I guess she's oppressed going to GT and not UGA.


----------



## Silver Britches

Let's keep it going, Dawgs! 





GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Early Morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Beat Vandy!


----------



## KyDawg

We need to play every game, with the focus and the energy we play UT with.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go lurking Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pickens county, where my roots run deep.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs looking for vandy beat down and rain for the food plots. Hopefully see both this weekend,


----------



## KyDawg

Rip I just hope our Boys don't read all the newspaper clippings, and think all they have to do is show up. If they do they will get beat.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ..... got my tickets for the Vandy game...... getting fired up!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO GAWGS! 12:00 game for a change!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I do not want to have to listen to the Vandy fans up here for another year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

You gonna make the game Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> You gonna make the game Charlie?



Depends on how my shoulder does John.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Depends on how my shoulder does John.



I hope it's good enough for you to make it....... me and MCBUCK may need some bail money!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip I just hope our Boys don't read all the newspaper clippings, and think all they have to do is show up. If they do they will get beat.



I've never seen a defense like we have now at UGA, with everybody executing. The tackling is insane. My wife is in awe when I'm cheering that we are kicking it out of the endzone. Just think of all the games we could have won if we had somebody that could do that in the Richt years. I'm use to missed open field tackles, kickoffs to the 10yrd line, muffed punts, personal fouls...but I've been watching Ga Football way too long not to expect a meltdown. I'd feel much better with two dominating performances in our upcoming games.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS avenging last year's loss to the Commodores!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Vandy is the next game on the schedule and all we should be concentrating on. We have lost a couple of games to them lately, that we should have won.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Jeff is a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS recruiting in The State!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Daws!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't look I am gonna make the game. My shoulder has other plans.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Vandy, will go down today. I hope.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Undefeated Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

All DAWGS all game! Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Bama doesn't look so undefeatable!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I think Jake threw better in this game, though we still got away to go.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, getting a little better each game. If anybody in the East is gonna beat us, they better do it this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs watching the replay! 

Almost as good as being there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Proud of my team regardless of how we finish, go Dogs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to the Gulf Coast for a few days.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Goooo DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS! Have some fun in the sand Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!! shut down the passing attack of Mizzou.

GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

QB cant pass very good if he is on his back. Go Dawgs, putting the QB on his back.


----------



## Beagler282

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Big7

*A "go dawg" thread I could really get behind.*

UGA girls are playing Tennessee court volleyball
on ESPN.

Don't know if it's live or a rerun but it looks goot' from
here! (both teams)


----------



## Silver Britches

Big7 said:


> UGA girls are playing Tennessee court volleyball
> on ESPN.
> 
> Don't know if it's live or a rerun but it looks goot' from
> here! (both teams)



It's live. It's being played in the newly renovated Stegeman Coliseum, our basketball arena.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



John is representing the G!     

GO JOHN! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs catching a barrel of fish that are two inches to short.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs humbling Bucknasty... Maybe the boy will simmer down a bit after the Dawgs broke the Vols.. I will say, the kid kept his word and did good!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

I pick on bucky to, but he did keep his word. That goes a long ways in my book!!!!!

Good job bucknasty!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS! Remembering the legendary Mike Woods!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS prepping for a work-from-home-Friday!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs tired of the beach.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Dawgs! Beat Missouri!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs one game at the time.


----------



## KyDawg

I just hope that they are not buying into all the press clippings, about how good they are.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

#besmartdontgetkirbstomped


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! They need to bring erething tonight. Don't mess up a good season playing an underdog.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles wearing em out!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles wearing em out!!!



Congrats S&S. Glad the cabbage man let you off, so you could see it.


----------



## rhbama3

Yall aint gonna believe this but LSU is about to beat Auburn.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Our d, was not ready for the Mizzou offense in the first half, but we played much better in the 2nd.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs not letting Mizzou get the upset!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, needing the bye week to get some people healthy. Number one being Trent. He ties up two ol's when he is in there.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

One game at a time ...... keep the focus on the game at hand!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles looking for a playoff spot


----------



## elfiii

Go 7-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!  

Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Winning one game at a time!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## fishnguy

Loving the fact that the Dawgs are taking control of the eastern division. I know there is still plenty of ball left to be played but I like how they are are playing better than, "good enough to win the division" like CMR's last few teams that won it by default after the leader messed up. Own it, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A late night go Undefeated Dawgs. Hope they get some people well during the bye week.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

nickel back said:


> GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!! shut down the passing attack of Mizzou.
> 
> GO!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!



well, we did not really shut the passing attack down but we slowed it down enough to kirb stomp them

GO!!!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Monday Morning, GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Sign of a good team.  Defense has a down night and the offense lights up the board!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

One win at a time!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hunker down and..

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS focusing on improving in the off week!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting the walking wounded well during the off week.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Yep Charlie we need them boys healed up and ready to play .......


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting the walking wounded well during the off week.



What Bo$$ said ^ and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Yep Charlie we need them boys healed up and ready to play .......



Yes sir... Gator Season opens very soon in Jacksonville!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We need Trent worse than anyone. He means so much to our D. He can occupy two D lineman.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK

Gata!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

From the Blue Grass, A Big Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A WW Wednesday go Dawgs. Never seen more upset UT fans in my life. They were just whupped.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish Riprap would take me catfishing.


----------



## KyDawg

He has been know to get into trouble for checking other peeps jug lines.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS getting healthy during their work week!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS trying to close another thread before playing the reptiles!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go delusional dogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Inaha.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS getting healthy during their work week!



And staying outta the Clark County pokey.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs building a power house.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday, GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Scooterville


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs in Barney, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Eldorado


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs that halo espanol in Omega


----------



## Matthew6

go noles cutting cabbage with mexicans


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs taking away Bama recruits.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs who will be packing the truck tonight to head through Trailerhassee on my way to the Forgotten Coast!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS in the treestand!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That old coon is back, but Odell aint around any more to scare him off.


----------



## KyDawg

Might set me a coon trap and have him for supper with some sweet taters and some chicken as a back up.


----------



## KyDawg

Don't think the wife gonna want any raccoon.


----------



## KyDawg

I ate some possum one time, it was greasy. Bet Brown done et some coon and possum.


----------



## KyDawg

I know 6 has ate a lot of possum.


----------



## KyDawg

6 gonna eat some crow too. Maybe not this year but it is coming. Saban gonna retire and leave it open for Kirby.


----------



## KyDawg

Pulpwood was a DGD.


----------



## Matthew6

bamas 2nd team offense will score 14-21 against the dogs in the seccg. roll tide charley.


----------



## KyDawg

My second most favorite play. We were sitting on a Dove field listening to Munson call it on the radio and had bout gave up until Appleby to Washington.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs who will be packing the truck tonight to head through Trailerhassee on my way to the Forgotten Coast!



Go DAWGS, I'm headed that way this morning.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs hoping for some opening day luck.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs killing deer


----------



## Matthew6

good luck elfiiiiiii


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## hayseed_theology

KyDawg said:


> My second most favorite play. We were sitting on a Dove field listening to Munson call it on the radio and had bout gave up until Appleby to Washington.



I am too young to have heard it live, but that is one of my favorite Munson calls too.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs sitting in a tree wishing something would happen.


----------



## Matthew6

get some elfiiiiii


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck Elfiii been watching 3 does for about 3 hours bedded down in my back yard. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Nice looking set up Elfiiiii, only thing missing is a big buck.


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in a tree wishing something would happen.



Slayer didn't really go to the lost coast. ........ just saying could be why elfiii ain't seeing anything. .......... 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting close to locking another thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We beat UT worse than Bamer did, and that game was in Knoxville.


----------



## KyDawg

I do not think we would stand a chance against Bamer. Heck, we got a lot of work to do just to play them.


----------



## KyDawg

GO Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

Keep hunkering down and...

GOOOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll on tide


----------



## Matthew6

roll


----------



## Matthew6

tide


----------



## Matthew6

late night volsux


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Locking down another one


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Okay this one is closed for business. It has been a good thread. It never say defeat, and best of all, the Knoxville massacre took place during this thread. Go Dawgs!


----------

